# "Crafted" QC42 Lathe Refurbishment Thread



## Crafted (Feb 12, 2015)

Here are some photo's of my project under way.







As you can see, it's a 12/27 1950 build.  I read about the Mr. Muscle for paint stripper and have ordered a can.  For now, I'm messing around with EZ-Off.   The lathe has been painted a kind of machine green overtop of an original gray.

I've purchased the Impliment paint at Tractor Supply.  I chose Ford Red.   It's not too late to take it back.   What do you think of red here?

When I was a kid, we built RC cars on my friend's fathers Atlas lather with milling attachment.  So, I'm harkening back to my childhood experience.   But, I'm interested in your thoughts.

"Crafted" Dave


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 12, 2015)

it's your lathe, you can paint it any colour you like! Red wouldn't be my colour of choice, I prefer the colour blue, but that's just me. It's always good to see machines that aren't painted industrial grey or hospital green.


----------



## Crafted (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you for your thoughts Matt.  I was torn between this red and a darker more burnt or antique red.  I think this closer to the red I remember of my youth and photo's I've found on the net of red ones.   I think there were some actual red ones produced.  However, I can't find anybody discussing it, only the odd photo.

Dave


----------



## Crafted (Feb 12, 2015)

I took off the switch plate.  It is red on the backside.  What amazed me is how many shavings are inside that area.  It's a hollow part of the casting.  I'm wondering how all those shavings crawled up in there?  How did the dried lubricants get there to adhere them to the surface?

The only possibility I can think of is this lathe at some time might have been on the floor upside down under or near another lathe.

Dave


----------



## Crafted (Apr 6, 2015)

The first video is up, expect one or two a week.  Please subscribe if you'd like to see the whole series.






I recorded this introduction in the beginning.  About the time of my first post in this forum.  At this moment, I'm going back together with it after total tear down.  Plenty more to come on this project.    I'm looking for a good medallion for the belt cover if one of you has one laying around.  I think I have the rest of the parts procured as we will see throughout the video series.

You all thought when I made the first post, that's the last we'll hear from that guy like so many others.  Well, I hope to have tickled your interest.  And, I hope to encourage you to get out there and get your hands dirty.   

Dave
Crafted Channel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoT11Y5NiqZmX-2jOHMOdCA


----------



## Crafted (Apr 13, 2015)

Video two is up:





Dave
Crafted Channel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoT11Y5NiqZmX-2jOHMOdCA


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 3:


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 4:


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 5:


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 6:


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 7:


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 8:


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 9:


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 10:


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 11:


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 12:


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

Episode 13:


----------

